
Here Is Today (2013) - Jetroid
http://hereistoday.com/
======
Jetroid
Came across this today (no pun intended).

Thought it was worth a revisit given everything going on.

Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5620893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5620893)

